# Loop to loop for changing flies?



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I have googled til I am blue in the face with no results. Here is the question. Rather than cutting off flies and retying to try different patterns, is it feasible to tie some say 12, 18, 24" tippets (thinking about 20# flouro since I have some) with a Clouser looped to one end and a loop at the other? Change would be a loop to loop change to switch flies. Maybe I'm making it too hard but, when chasing Reds with conventional gear, I usually end up trying 4 or 5 different setups (usually have 3-4 rods set up but, won't have that "luxury" with my fly rod) to see what they may hit. 
I may be "overthinking" this (newbie remember). To tie another lure with a Palomar is a piece of cake and when using conventional gear, I have basically "unlimited" leader. Looks like I'd eat up 5 or 6" of tippet each time I change flies and the leaders I made up have tippets around 12-16".
Any recommendations will sure be appreciated.

BTW, got the 12W Predator with the 11/13 Colton and 12w Orvis Intermediate (offshore rig) and the 10 wt Colton Tradewinds XS with the 9/11 Colton and 9 wt Rio Saltwater (inshore) linked up with some made up leaders. WOW.... it was worth the long wait. They both cast like dreams. Bare rods, the Predator seemed much stiffer but, with the line on it and the 9 wt line on the Colton, they both cast like dreams. The actions are almost identical. Can't wait to get fishing. 

The only fish I ever caught actually fly fishing were mini Lake Trout in the mid 50's at Lake Thingvellir in Iceland as a kid. I remember one was so small that I acutally didn't know it was on the line til I tried a cast and saw it flying through the air.

Casting those 2 rods today was like a dream come true. I can only imagine the thrill of getting a decent fish on one. Hopefully before I turn 70.
I don't think I could be happier with my 2 rods. Now, if I can get the "project" boat finished, I'll have something to get offshore with.

FWIW, a short answer is just fine .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can tie perfection loop in the butt ends and the best thing about the perfection loop is how fast it is and how easy it is to get the desired loop size. Finish the butt end of your leader with another perfection loop and you would have a very easy loop-to-loop connection


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Chris V said:


> You can tie perfection loop in the butt ends and the best thing about the perfection loop is how fast it is and how easy it is to get the desired loop size. Finish the butt end of your leader with another perfection loop and you would have a very easy loop-to-loop connection


 
Thanks Chris

I hadn't seen it mentioned anywhere but, seemed like it should work. Probably not for trout (not our kind) or Bonefish but, I'm thinking for Redfish and most offshore critters, it should work fine. Plus, if the leader gets chewed up, there is a new one.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tarpon flies are often snelled on short bite tippets.*

Unfortunately, even the best hook holder sometimes leaves a crooked leader.

I generally use a small but strong snap. Thirty pound test is enough for a fly rod. Another + for a snap is that it gives your fly great jigging action.

I seldom use my 12wt. At my age, even a 9wt rod kicks my butt after 10 hours of casting.

I've been fishing a 9wt Colton Tradewinds for 2 years. I haven't hooked anything it wouldn't handle yet. (Tarpon to 140) I wish I could afford the Colton reel to go on it but I'll get by with an old Scientific Anglers reel. I have a floating 10 wt Rio integrated shooting head on it and another reel with a TI14 shooting head. I hate the heavy sinking line but I sometimes need it.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

captken said:


> Unfortunately, even the best hook holder sometimes leaves a crooked leader.
> 
> I generally use a small but strong snap. Thirty pound test is enough for a fly rod. Another + for a snap is that it gives your fly great jigging action.
> 
> I seldom use my 12wt. At my age, even a 9wt rod kicks my butt after 10 hours of casting.


Thanks
I picked up a couple of SA Barracuda leaders that have some small "duolock" (that's what Herter's INC called them) snaps. I'll pick up some to try. Sure would make swapping flies a lot easier til I find the right one.

I have the 12 primarily for on the boat offshore for sight casting. I expect to do most "real" casting with the 10.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

G
I am thinking of getting started fly fishing, used to catch lots of inshore stuff that way and always thought it a blast. 

You need a ride sometime, I'd be happy to haul you, pick your brain and watch. I'm going to put the 'hog the dry Jan 1 for some mtc, but should be back in action mid Feb. Have caught some Tuna 50+ on poppers and spinning rods, not reason couldn't do it on the fly.

Just give me shout when you are ready.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Contender said:


> G
> I'm going to put the 'hog the dry Jan 1 for some mtc,


You still want me to paint that hull???


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Not to highjack the thread, but maybe -- I got some mechanical mtc -- impellers, filters, anodes etc that have higher priority, so we will see what's left in the boat budget when I get those done

Thanks


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Contender said:


> G
> I am thinking of getting started fly fishing, used to catch lots of inshore stuff that way and always thought it a blast.
> 
> You need a ride sometime, I'd be happy to haul you, pick your brain and watch. I'm going to put the 'hog the dry Jan 1 for some mtc, but should be back in action mid Feb. Have caught some Tuna 50+ on poppers and spinning rods, not reason couldn't do it on the fly.
> ...


 
Sounds good. I'd probably do most of the learning though since I am totally new to fishing this area and haven't been offshore in more years than I'd want to count.

I'm working on getting some patterns together that should interest those critters out there.

Hoping to get my 4 year project wet soon. Just got the outdrive redone, last of the mechanical stuff, took it back for a 3rd go at painting for some touch up I decided I wanted and some "body work" to finish in my 4 new holes to have "enough" rod holders. Didn't realize when I hauled this rascal down from New Jersey 4 years ago that Searay design is anything but "fishing friendly". Nice hull though and finally got the nightmares they put in the interior design and "finish" work, plus garbage hardware gone for good.

Hopefully later this week, that mess of epoxy and blue tape will be a nicely faired in rod holder. The 2 I cut in the stern had much less "rebuilding" required. Basically, with outriggers fitted, the boat had room for 2 rod holders, one on each side. 
Sent you a pm. 

Capt Ken
I jumped on my 911 Torrent while Bob still had some on sale. At the price, it is an incredible reel and on sale, I couldn't pass it up. 
Sure would make a nice thing to find under the tree or in a stocking.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

GWalley, little off your subject, but if you look on FB pull up Gink&Gasoline they just did a great video on tying your own leaders up for bones, follow these guys to shorten your learning curve, they give direct help when you ask, I doubt anyone loves FFin' more than those 2 men, check them out, sign on their blog and recieve great info, a lot of fresh water, but a good bit in the salt as well  Glad you like your new rigs, you'll be pullin' them in soon, I hear your passion for it :thumbup:, I don't even care to fish w/out my F-rod anymore even if I'd catch more w/a dif rig, it's crazy what it does to ya! Now if I could just keep my damn boat on the water


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> GWalley, little off your subject, but if you look on FB pull up Gink&Gasoline they just did a great video on tying your own leaders up for bones, follow these guys to shorten your learning curve, they give direct help when you ask, I doubt anyone loves FFin' more than those 2 men, check them out, sign on their blog and recieve great info, a lot of fresh water, but a good bit in the salt as well  Glad you like your new rigs, you'll be pullin' them in soon, I hear your passion for it :thumbup:, I don't even care to fish w/out my F-rod anymore even if I'd catch more w/a dif rig, it's crazy what it does to ya! Now if I could just keep my damn boat on the water


Thanks and I hear ya on the F-rod.
The rain stopped so I'm heading out to "exercise" in the front yard. I started shooting traditional (not longbows but mostly 3 pc takedown) bows and it was really satisfying til I tore up my shoulder. Looks like I have a replacement. Just waving that "stick" with the leader on it is fun. Got to build up those shoulder muscles and hope everything stays together.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ummm, how about a 24" tippet? And when that gets too short, a quick uni to uni and yer back in business, Try unwinding some of those premade leaders with a fly attached and see what happens.
For me, they ALWAYS tangle and if there's fish busting all around you, the adrenaline factor kicks in and tangles become knots, hooks hook things they shouldn't etc....


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Ummm, how about a 24" tippet? And when that gets too short, a quick uni to uni and yer back in business, Try unwinding some of those premade leaders with a fly attached and see what happens.
> For me, they ALWAYS tangle and if there's fish busting all around you, the adrenaline factor kicks in and tangles become knots, hooks hook things they shouldn't etc....


Worth a shot, thanks and in fact, measuring the one I'm "playing" with (it is so much fun, it has to be playing ) it has a 48" 40# section, then like 28" of 30# mono and instead of going to 20 and a short tippett, I finished with like 3' of 20# flouro. Actually, it behaves very well as is. It is laying out nicely except maybe the last foot and I figure when I stick a fly on, that will correct itself. Having that much out at the end, I figure I can do some fly changing before it ends up too short.

This is more than habit forming, this is addicting.
I can see why it will be so much fun. Just casting in the yard is a blast and now, I won't have to waste all that time reeling a lure back to the rod. Just pick it up and do it again with the bonus of maybe even catching a fish.

Now, to do some searching to find something that will work well in the grass (not my yard grass, the grass those Reds like to hang out in). I have some weedless stuff that worked well in the ponds in Louisiana, now to transfer that to a fly.

More Googling to follow.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I was out of town all weekend or else I would have answered this one sooner. Your first paragraph in the OP is exactly how I do it. I run perfection loops from leader to tippet and from tippet to fly. I usually have a few made up with loops on each end in case I need another, but if I am just switching flies, I will unloop the fly off of the tippet I am using. In other words, I dont have tippet sections with flies already attached in my bag/box.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

timeflies said:


> I was out of town all weekend or else I would have answered this one sooner. Your first paragraph in the OP is exactly how I do it. I run perfection loops from leader to tippet and from tippet to fly. I usually have a few made up with loops on each end in case I need another, but if I am just switching flies, I will unloop the fly off of the tippet I am using. In other words, I dont have tippet sections with flies already attached in my bag/box.


SHAZAM!!!!!!!!
My head is still in the size 16 fly world with teeny turned down eyes and Turle knots.
Sure.........Even with the 20# Flouro tippet, I can feed it through the eye (figuring the loop is big enough to go over the fly without pushing the knot through the eye), loop it and VOILA.

Couldn't be easier. Gotta go Loop a Loop :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks.

I am loving the 2 setups. Just gotta work these old muscles so I can do it a bunch.


----------

